# Bait Netting Tip. Tip #521



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

FISHING TIP # 521
BAIT SPOTS FOR CAST NETTING

Catalog the places you see bait either in your log or in your mind. Next time you are in the area on a super low tide, make a note of any obstructions or snags before you lose or damage a net on one of them. 

Yesterday there was a lot of bait at the YT ramp at the end of C-40. Prior experience told me that there were snags right under them. Nets get torn up there mighty often.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Great Tip

Another method that I use is to keep my main line tight as the net sinks and as soon as you feel the bait bumping the net haul it in before it hits bottom


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy crap Mark Collins is here!


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Nope He's gone fishing


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

captken said:


> FISHING TIP # 521
> BAIT SPOTS FOR CAST NETTING
> 
> Catalog the places you see bait either in your log or in your mind. Next time you are in the area on a super low tide, make a note of any obstructions or snags before you lose or damage a net on one of them.
> ...


I was not trying to steal anyone thread
I think this is great advice, as I am carefull about where I throw my net, and I still tear up or lose a couple every year


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you and keep em coming CAPTKEN


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Mark, 

I met you on Logan Martin this June when My Dad and I fished with David Stancil. Dad talked your ear off at the campsite about his experience on Weiss with one of your competitors. I put the report up on alabamafishingforum.org and plugged you for those that wanted to load up on some crappie! Slide over there and check it out, you will recognize the pics! Good to see you on here.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

I remember you, great to see you on here and thanks for the reference


----------

